# [email protected]@ing imbeciles.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Took my dog for her evening walk today. She is sniffing up near a fence in the carpark when she approaches me her paws are covered in a black grease. Best way to described it is like cv grease or very thick motor oil. Some inconsiderate brain dead fucking moron had dumped a good 5-10 litres of it on the grass next to the fence, where dozens of people walk their dogs and let children play and wild animals live.

I had a thick mat in the car or else I'd have it all over the car too. Took me ages to get it off her paws and chest and side as her being a dog had a roll in it. God knows what would have happened had it gone in her eyes.

I hope whatever cnut did it falls under a bus.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

keep an eye on her skin incase it becomes irritated

people are so friggin inconsiderate!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> keep an eye on her skin incase it becomes irritated
> 
> people are so friggin inconsiderate!
> 
> ...


It probably will, she has super sensitive skin, it's common with collies, if the oil or whatever it was doesn't irritate it the fairy liquid I has to use to remove it most certainly will. I'm prob going to have to put her lampshade thingy on for a few days to stop her chewing herself. :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Johnson's baby shampoo if you have no dog shampoo. Make sure you've washed it out properly!

Yes, people seem to be brain dead at times!!!!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Johnson's baby shampoo if you have no dog shampoo. Make sure you've washed it out properly!
> 
> Yes, people seem to be brain dead at times!!!!!


I tried normal sensitive skin human shampoo. It didn't look at the crud. Had to mix swarfega and fairy liquid.

She seems fine now though. Not chewing at her skin so might have got away with it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah, what a beautiful girl [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
How old is she?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Ah, what a beautiful girl [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> How old is she?


6 in May.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cute doggie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll second that!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. She's my wee baby [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Give her a pat from me she looks gorgeous, glad she cleaned up OK.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

j8keith said:


> Give her a pat from me she looks gorgeous, glad she cleaned up OK.


Consider it done 

Cookie and her doppelganger, Sooty.

When I got her she was 4.5 weeks old and still deaf and partly blind. Her first conscious interactions with other animals were my 2 cats. She does think she is a cat :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see that there are still some caring folk around and hope that she recovers fully.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's lovely Brian: Cookie and Sooty look so comfortable together 

It always astounds me that people think cats and dogs don't get on: my son always had both and usually that cat sleeps right next to the dog 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

glad she is not suffering any ill effects 
where children play,,, and people walk their dogs ??!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Give her a pat from me she looks gorgeous, glad she cleaned up OK.
> ...


if my dogs went near cats they would eat them lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> glad she is not suffering any ill effects
> where children play,,, and people walk their dogs ??!!!


Yea, about 20 yards from a swing park. :?

Obviously just drove up, emptied what ever the hell it was at the side of the car and drove off.


----------

